# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Μεταλλάξεις στα Ringneck

## wings

Υπάρχουν κάπου συγκεντρωμένες ή μπορεί κάποιος έμπειρος σε αυτό το είδος να απαντήσει για τις μεταλλάξεις των ringneck μαζί με σχετικές πληροφορίες για αυτές. Δηλαδή ποιες είναι φυλοσύνδετες, ποιες κυρίαρχες ή υπολοιπόμενες? Ας πούμε η πιο απλη ερώτηση είναι αν ένα κλασσικό μπλε διασταυρώνεται με ένα κλασσικό πράσινο το αποτέλεσμα είναι κάποια μετάλλαξη από μόνη της ή ένα πουλί πράσινο φορέα μετάλλαξης μπλε? Αν το αποτέλεσμα είναι φορέας και το διασταυρώσουμε με έναν επίσης φορέα σε τι ποσοστό θα πάρουμε μπλε σε τι φορείς και σε τι αρχέγονο? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kaveiros

Ρίξε μια ματιά σ αυτό τον πίνακα...

----------


## wings

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/img6718kg.jpg/
cleartail oliv /blue 
και στο βάθος violet

----------


## wings

Λοιπόν ας το πάρουμε από την αρχή και ας το συμπληρώσουμε σιγά σιγά........
Μετάλλαξη ΜΠΛΕ
Αυτοσομική υπολοιπόμενη μετάλλαξη
Αρσενικά και θηλυκά μπορούν να είναι 
είτε Split Blue Φαινότυπος πράσινος φορέας μπλέ
είτε Blue φαινότυπος μπλέ.
Για να πάρουμε απογόνους μπλέ χρειαζόμαστε 
είτε δύο φορείς (split blue) με απογόνους κατά 25% μπλε 
είτε ένα μπλέ και ένα φορέα με απογόνους κατά 50% μπλε
είτε δύο μπλε με όλους τους απογόνους επίσης μπλε

----------


## wings

Μετάλλαξη LUTINO
Φυλοσύνδετη μετάλλαξη
Πρόκειται για τον παράγοντα ino στο αρχέγονο Πράσινο ringneck.
Ένα αρσενικό lutino χρειάζεται να είναι DF για να είναι και φαινοτυπικά κίτρινο ενώ τα θηλυκά μόνο SF.
Φορέας LUTINO (split lutino) μπορεί να είναι μόνο τα αρσενικά τα οποία θα δώσουν κατά 25% θηλυκούς lutino απογόνους.
Για να πάρουμε κατά 25% αρσενικό lutino απόγονο απαιτείται τουλάχιστον ένα αρσενικό φορέας (split lutino) με ένα θυληκό lutino.
Ενώ με ένα ζευγάρι lutino θα πάρουμε όλους τους απογόνους επίσης lutino.

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Μανωλη!!! Συνεχισε ετσι... σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## wings

Μετάλλαξη ALBINO
Πρόκειται για τον παράγοντα ino σε ένα μπλέ ringneck.
Άρα μιλάμε για συνδυασμό μεταλλάξεων στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.
Όταν η διασταυρώση αναμενόταν να δώσει απόγονο μπλε και ταυτόχρονα lutino (κίτρινο) θα είναι ένα φαινοτυπικά albino (λευκό) ringneck.
Οι συνδυασμοί με τους οποίους μπορούμε να πάρουμε albino είναι πολλοί κυρίως λόγω των φορέων και των συνδυασμών τους.
Ένας τρόπος πολλές φορές απρόσμενος όταν δεν ξέρουμε το γενεολογικό δέντρο των γεννήτορων είναι από ένα ζευγάρι:
Αρσενικό Φαινοτυπικά πράσινο φορέας μπλε αλλά και φορέας lutino (normal split lutino, split blue)
Θηλυκό Μπλέ
Δίνει 12,5% θηλυκά albino

----------


## wings

http://www.gencalc.com/gen/eng_genc.php?sp=0PsitIR
Αν γνωρίζουμε τους γεννήτορες ξέρουμε το αποτέλεσμα εκ των προτέρων....

----------


## Ταρταρος

Παιδεια αν εχω ενα μπλε και ενα κιτρινο τι θα μου δοσουν. Το μπλε θυληκο οπως την φωτο πιο πανω και το κιντρινο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Παιδεια αν εχω ενα μπλε και ενα κιτρινο τι θα μου δοσουν. Το μπλε θυληκο οπως την φωτο πιο πανω και το κιντρινο.





> Μετάλλαξη ALBINO
> Πρόκειται για τον παράγοντα ino σε ένα μπλέ ringneck.
> Άρα μιλάμε για συνδυασμό μεταλλάξεων στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.
> Όταν η διασταυρώση αναμενόταν να δώσει απόγονο μπλε και ταυτόχρονα lutino (κίτρινο) θα είναι ένα φαινοτυπικά albino (λευκό) ringneck.
> Οι συνδυασμοί με τους οποίους μπορούμε να πάρουμε albino είναι πολλοί κυρίως λόγω των φορέων και των συνδυασμών τους.
> Ένας τρόπος πολλές φορές απρόσμενος όταν δεν ξέρουμε το γενεολογικό δέντρο των γεννήτορων είναι από ένα ζευγάρι:
> Αρσενικό Φαινοτυπικά πράσινο φορέας μπλε αλλά και φορέας lutino (normal split lutino, split blue)
> Θηλυκό Μπλέ
> Δίνει 12,5% θηλυκά albino



 :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Ταρταρος

Ευχαριστω φιλε, σκεφτομαι να αγορασω 1 ζευγαρη με τα πιο πανω χρωματα. τωρα το προβλημα ειναι.

1. να παρω 1 χρονου παπαγαλους ειναι νομιζω αργα για να φιλευσουν μαζι μου, νομιζω?

2. Να πάρω πουλια ετοιμα ηλιακα για αναπαραγωγη ? και μπορω να παρω και να εκπαιδευσω απο τουσ απογονους

3. Τι χρωματα μου συστηνεται και αν υπαρχη κατι που πρεπη να προσεξω.

Την γνωμη σας παρακαλω.

Για να πω την αληθεια ειμαι τελειως απειρος με παπαγαλους και αποφασησα να ασχοληθω μετα που δεν κατεστη δυνατο να βρω και να αγορασω καρδερινες εκτροφης εδω στην Κυπρο, και δεν θα ηθελα να αγορασω καρδερινες που μπορη να ειναι κλεμενες απο φωλια δακτυλομενες.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σαν αρχαριος, οπως κι εγω στους ringneck.. να παρεις δυο πουλια που ξερεις στανταρ το φυλο και να εχουν ταυτοτητες για να ξερεις τα στοιχεια του πουλιου! (σε περιπτωση που ενδιαφερεσαι για αναπαραγωγες  :winky:  )

----------


## CyberPanos

> Ευχαριστω φιλε, σκεφτομαι να αγορασω 1 ζευγαρη με τα πιο πανω χρωματα. τωρα το προβλημα ειναι.
> 
> 1. να παρω 1 χρονου παπαγαλους ειναι νομιζω αργα για να φιλευσουν μαζι μου, νομιζω?
> 
> 2. Να πάρω πουλια ετοιμα ηλιακα για αναπαραγωγη ? και μπορω να παρω και να εκπαιδευσω απο τουσ απογονους
> 
> 3. Τι χρωματα μου συστηνεται και αν υπαρχη κατι που πρεπη να προσεξω.
> 
> Την γνωμη σας παρακαλω.
> ...


1. Να ειναι 1,5 χρονων το ελαχιστο για αναπραγωγη,για να φιλευσουν οπως λες μαζι σου παρα πολυ δυσκολο εως και αδυνατο μιας και εισαι τελειως απειρος,αν θες να ημερεψεις αρκετα τον ρινγνεκ σου πρεπει να το παρεςι απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια(25-30ημερων η και λιγο παραπανω και κατα την γνωμη μου ταισμενο απο τους γονεις)...
2. Τους απογονους μπορεις φυσικα να τους εκπεδευσεις με τα καταλληλα βηματα απο την στιγμη που θα τα εχεις στα χερια σου απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια,αν σε ενδιαφερει αναπαραγωγη καλο ειναι ναι...
3.Καθαρα προσωπικο το θεμα,οτι αρεσει σε εσενα απο χρωματισμους.
 :winky:

----------


## Ταρταρος

Ευχαριστώ παιδεία, σύντομα θα έχω φώτο. Λόγο οικονομικού θα πάρω 1 αρσενικό στο τέλος του μήνα και 1 θηλυκό το τέλος Μαρτίου.

----------


## wings

Για να πάρεις albino (λευκό) από κίτρινο αρσενικό και μπλε θηλυκό θα πρέπει το αρσενικό σου να είναι και φορέας μπλε ταυτόχρονα (lutino split to blue) οπότε θα έχεις 50% λευκά στους θηλυκούς μόνο απογόνους.

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

> Μετάλλαξη LUTINO
> Φυλοσύνδετη μετάλλαξη
> Πρόκειται για τον παράγοντα ino στο αρχέγονο Πράσινο ringneck.
> Ένα αρσενικό lutino χρειάζεται να είναι DF για να είναι και φαινοτυπικά κίτρινο ενώ τα θηλυκά μόνο SF.
> Φορέας LUTINO (split lutino) μπορεί να είναι μόνο τα αρσενικά τα οποία θα δώσουν κατά 25% θηλυκούς lutino απογόνους.
> Για να πάρουμε κατά 25% αρσενικό lutino απόγονο απαιτείται τουλάχιστον ένα αρσενικό φορέας (split lutino) με ένα θυληκό lutino.
> Ενώ με ένα ζευγάρι lutino θα πάρουμε όλους τους απογόνους επίσης lutino.


Ωχου τα μωράκια μου μωρέ μωρέ!!!

----------


## Stelios17

Που κυμαινονται οι τιμες των ringneck ρε παιδια??
Ισως να ειναι λαθος το αρθρο οπου κανω την ερωτηση μου αλλα δεν ξερω που να γραψω

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Οι αγριοι αρχιζουν απο 100 και ειναι αναλογα την μεταλλαξη του πουλιου, τα ημερα εχουν 150-200 και η τιμη ανεβαινει αναλογα με την μεταλλαξη του πουλιου.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Οι αγριοι αρχιζουν απο 100 και ειναι αναλογα την μεταλλαξη του πουλιου


Εγώ πάντως έχω δει και με 40 ευρώ άγρια...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Εγώ πάντως έχω δει και με 40 ευρώ άγρια...


Κι εγω Βικυ, εγω εδω λεω για τις πιο συνηθες για πετ και εκτροφεια τιμες..  :winky: 

Εκει που το ειδες ειναι πετ σοπ, ε?

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι.. σε πετ σοπ! Πράσινα με 40-50 ευρώ και γκρι με 90 έχω δει!

----------

